# TAA in Hotlanta



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Oct. 25, Sponsor, A & G Cigars, in Stockbridge,GA, at 5 PM, then on to Eagles Landing CC, at 7 PM. Carlos Senior, "Little Richard" and a cast of thousand. *BIG* prizes, Bud Beer, Great Buffet, fantastic raffle!!!!!!


----------

